# Cat proof fencing



## Alce (May 25, 2009)

hi - new to the forum and have been reading some useful posts. I have a lovely brood of cats, 2 scruffy moggies and a new Maine Coon kitten. I am hoping to cat proof the garden to protect her from roaming and roads, although the old hands won't think much of it! Thinking of the neighbours (we're semi detached) I wondered if anyone could recommend the pole system for agile escape artists?
Many thanks


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi ALCE, welcome to the forum, have you considered perhaps building a pun where they can run and play in safety, it may be a financially better option, good luck............Chris


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I have this Custom Cat Enclosure - Custom Cat Enclosures its been up for 4 years and never had an escapee or an intruder.


----------



## KC_Kitten (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

I like this website as it goes through them all: Comparing Garden Cat Proof Fencing Systems We still haven't decided what to do in our garden. We need to re-fence first!

Kirsty

6 month Burmese - Rosie!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

KC_Kitten said:


> Hi,
> 
> I like this website as it goes through them all: Comparing Garden Cat Proof Fencing Systems We still haven't decided what to do in our garden. We need to re-fence first!
> 
> ...


ohwe know that one we have decided a brick wall is going up its just deicding on the kitten/cat proofing stage!


----------



## Neelix (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Alce,

I can highly recommend the Katzecure fencing, I had it fitted about a year ago. It looks smart and the cats just can't get over it, they have tried but once they reach the poles they just can't get over. I've seen a couple of local cats sitting on the top of the fencing looking in but as soon as they touch the poles they roll so they don't venture in. 2 of my neighbours have had it fitted as well and we are alll very happy with it.




























Nicky


----------

